# How long before "your" rec bones get tossed?



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Fanta loves her recreational bones (there is actualy some meat on them) but after few days they start to stink pretty bad. obviously it doesnt bother her but last night she started going at it next to the couch and I almost barfed.









Is there an "expiration date" on them?

What do you do?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Depends on the time of year. I only give bones outside. Here usually isn't any meat left after 2 days with Otto nawshing on them. Morgan gets bored after the easy part is gone so Otto gets hers too. 

I pick them up after a few weeks when they get dirty. It's winter so I'm not worried - but they're outside.

In the warmer weather, I'll bring them inside that same day and put them in a baggie in the fridge. One time when Otto was really small, I left them outside for a couple days. He'd been merrily chewing on a bone when I noticed the marrow was moving. Maggots. Eww my baby was chewing on maggot infested marrow.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta admit I throw their bones away after a few hours - they dry out and turn into cement and I don't want to take any chances with broken teeth. However, if it's only been an hour or so, I will throw them in a bowl of water and refrigerate them til the next day, but again - only for a few hours.

Could be my paranoia, though.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Usually they don't survive long enough to get stinky. The meat and marrow is stripped pretty quick unless one makes it under the sofa or something and is forgotten about. The rare stinky one definitely gets thrown out. Usually we end up throwing them out after just a day or two once the dogs have worn the bone down enough they are starting to break small pieces off it. Don't want a choking or blockage hazzard, so they get pitched.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

The knuckle bones I've been getting from the Korean grocery store have been spongy enough to be eaten completely in a couple hours, so nothing left to throw away except for a couple hunks that were too hard to eat. 

Like above, marrow bones here get stripped clean pretty quick and don't smell if left out, but they lose interest at that point so I throw them out after a couple days. Nothing worse than stepping on one barefoot on a hardwood floor--they make great roller skates


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

that particular one has been out since Sunday. she doesnt eat all the meat off of it right away. even now there is quite a lot of it left, all dried of course.
she is only 14 weeks at this point so I am sure with age it will take her a lot quicker to take care of it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You could put it in the fridge when she gets bored with it - then get it back out the next day.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaYou could put it in the fridge when she gets bored with it - then get it back out the next day.


Thats what I do


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: pinkanml Nothing worse than stepping on one barefoot on a hardwood floor--they make great roller skates


Yes! And it's almost as bad when on carpets too! 

I only give the beef marrow bones from Primal as rec bones and like some of the above posts, they get stripped clean within a couple of hours. Then I wash it off well and no more stink. I toss it after about 4-5 days because that's when he gets a fresh one. The place where I buy them from said they are good upto a week if they are washed off after being stripped.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

after they finish getting what marrow they can get out they bring them to me...i get the rest for them and without them looking I toss them....so about an hour or so. I don't want them breaking teeth or wearing them down.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to put them in the fridge but they get pretty nasty after few "sessions" so I stopped that.

with bones that I have for her she never gets to the marrow.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The bones in this house don't last long enough to get stinky.

The meat is gone within a few hours to a day and after that they get thrown out because they dry out so quickly.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I got a couple of bones from the butcher--they look like hip bones (the ball joint). Yhey have very little meat. I gave India the first one yesterday and let her chew for about 45 minutes; she ate the whole ball end (about half of the total piece of bone). I put it in a baggie in the fridge.

~Kristin


----------

